# where to live in vancouver



## carin (Aug 1, 2008)

Please can somebody help me. My partner has been offered a job in surrey, vancouver, and at the moment is in the process of applying for a work visa. I have been looking at places to rent for us and our 2 children. It just seems so expensive in comparison to the rest of canada, Can any one recommend certain areas? There are so many places to look at, we have no idea about the area and was wondering if any one had any tips or pointers for us, ie places to avoid. We are looking for some where that is reasonably cheap to begin with, but dont want to end up in some bronx type place. We both drive, so outskirts arent a problem. We are so looking forward to moving to canada and have read many posts on this sight, and they have all encouraged us to believe that canada is where we need to be to bring our kids up in a reasonable way. Thank you for as much info on as many subjects as you can think of that would help us, we welcome all input on all levels.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi,
Congratulations to your husband for getting offered a job in Surrey. You will most likely love it over there. Surrey isn't the same as Vancouver, lucky you. You will find that Surrey is the second largest city in British Columbia and has its own administration etc. Have a look at their website at 

City of Surrey - Visiting Surrey - About Surrey -

There's a lot of background information there. I haven't ever lived in Surrey but I doubt there are too many (if any) slums there. 

My advice would be to find a realtor via the internet (with a view to buying later) who will give you all the information you need about the various subdivisions in Surrey. It looks like you can get a basic house for about $1500 or so a month, which is what I would expect for the most popular part of Western Canada.

To give you an example of how good realtors can be in Canada, I had a house in Calgary I wanted to sell and was living in England. I found a realtor online, gave her my instructions and she arranged to have the house emptied of the previous tenants junk, recarpeted, painted and put on the market at minimal cost to me. It sold in 3 weeks. Try getting that done in the UK. I have also had very helpful realtors recommend areas to live and not to live and how to go about finding the property you want. And there is a huge amount of info online if you have the patience to seek it out.

Good luck!


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

To answer a couple of your questions: 
If your husband has a work permit you can apply from inside Canada for a work permit for yourself.

Working temporarily in Canada: Eligibility to apply

On this page you will see the conditions laid out. 

You can also apply for a permanent residents visa once you are in Canada and your husband is working. I won't say it is easy, quick or guaranteed but it is allowed and there is information about this on the cic.gc.ca site 

Also, have you thought about starting a little online business? For example, you could sell things on eBay and your "business" could be "in" the UK - it wouldn't matter if you were physically in Canada. Lots of people make a living that way these days. I used to sell watercolour paintings online, and whilst it wouldn't exactly pay the rent, it made a difference! Perhaps you could do something like that while you were applying for a work permit. I don't know what skills or training you have though, and that would make a difference too as to whether or not you'd actually get a permit. 

Your qualifications from the UK probably won't count over there, but I think there is a place you can check this out. I'll have a look and see if I can find out where.

I also understand that the kids education will be free according to Immigration Canada. If they are accompanying your husband on a work permit they don't need to apply for a study permit, so hence it must be ok for them to attend school free of charge. Perhaps someone else can verify that from personal experience. We went on a PR visa so it wasn't applicable to us, and the law has changed too since then.

I agree with you that it will be difficult to manage on one wage, as you will only take home about 50-60% of what you earn after deductions. If you can manage to live reasonably close to work and keep the commuting to a minimum that will help. It's also much better for family life. Aside from the cost of accommodation the cost of living is not as high as in the UK even though it has gone up substantially recently due to increases in utility costs etc. 

Where is the your husband's work going to be located?

Yes, my experience of realtors was unequivocally excellent, but it still pays to be wary and to always get a second or preferably third opinion!


----------



## carin (Aug 1, 2008)

Husband?LOL, he should be so lucky. We have been together 10 years, but aren't married. His work is going to be located in surrey. He will be working at Flynn's Vancouver Branch at 19175 22nd avenue, surrey.
Flynns Human resources said that I would be able to work when I get over there, as it will be all of us on the work permit, but after reading some of the web sites, it got confusing, and it looked as though I wouldnt be able to, and then if I got there, I couldnt apply inside Canada. There are so many different types of visa, and all so different, it definitely seems to be a mine field. I am putting my faith in the human resource department, and hoping that they are doing right by us. I tried to ring the canadian embassy in London, but it is all automated and press 7 for this and 3 for that, and you never get to actually talk to a human, lol, so you saying that I can apply when I get in, is a relief. Thank you. Its better actually hearing it from people that have been through the system. And the web page you gave me, spelled it out loud and clear, so thank you for that link.
Its good to hear that the kids education would be free too. I have heard that they dont start till 6 over there, where as mine have been at school since they were 4, so they will do just fine and make friends easily, I have no worries about them fitting in, and as you say having a cute little canadian accent.
I do hope that my qualifications are recognised, at present I am working as a counsellor for a bereavement charity. But in order to have a better life, and to make ends meet, I am happy to do just about anything, and clean toilets if I have to and work my way up. That is a really good idea about the business being "in" but "out". I could do telephone life coaching, there seems to be a market for that here, once again, thank you. 
It is quite daunting, and I am trying to think of all the practical things that I need to sort out, and there does seem so much to sort out, I am trying to keep my feet on the ground, but I am so so excited that i think my head has already left England.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad if I have been able to reassure you a bit - don't worry, you will cope fine. If you are getting help from the HR at Flynn's that's great - and I think you can probably depend on them giving you correct information - the sort of DISinformation that we are used to in the UK isn't prevalent in Canada. They don't get a thrill out of making other people's lives difficult - quite the reverse. 

In fact, that's something I should mention to you. You know how the British tend to be sarcastic, or say one thing and mean the other - or make fun of people and think it's a laugh? It doesn't work in Canada like that. People are very serious and intense about their work and about being polite. They do have a laugh and a beer on hockey night, but in general they are very straightforward. They say what they mean. I made the mistake when I went to Canada of being "humorously ironic" - it was consistently misunderstood!!


----------



## wannamove (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

Sorry to butt in on your tread ladies, but Deena (seems like you know a hell of a lot!!) do you happen to know what would happen if we went to Canada on my husbands work permit and I was pregnant? Would I have to pay to have our baby in a Canadian hospital? There's a chance I would have to have an emergency c-section too.. If we had insurance I presume pregnancy would be a pre-exisiting condition?? If you could even point me in the direction to reserch I would really appreciate it. I have looked online but not had any luck getting info.

Thanks.

Carin - did you make it to Canada yet? Hope it is all going well.


----------



## soniaoconnor (May 11, 2008)

carin said:


> Please can somebody help me. My partner has been offered a job in surrey, vancouver, and at the moment is in the process of applying for a work visa. I have been looking at places to rent for us and our 2 children. It just seems so expensive in comparison to the rest of canada, Can any one recommend certain areas? There are so many places to look at, we have no idea about the area and was wondering if any one had any tips or pointers for us, ie places to avoid. We are looking for some where that is reasonably cheap to begin with, but dont want to end up in some bronx type place. We both drive, so outskirts arent a problem. We are so looking forward to moving to canada and have read many posts on this sight, and they have all encouraged us to believe that canada is where we need to be to bring our kids up in a reasonable way. Thank you for as much info on as many subjects as you can think of that would help us, we welcome all input on all levels.


Hi Carin,

South Surrey, White Rock. Ocean Park, Crescent Beach are all beautiful places to live and have great schools. I am also very impressed with the recreational activities for children of all ages. We came here 2 years ago after giving the old country (Ireland) a try in 2002. We are from Ireland originally but lived in Vancouver for over 30 years and our children grew up in Vancouver but have now settled in Ireland. Life is much easier here and having taught in primary classrooms for 25 years I have a fairly good knowledge of the differences in school systems and according to my friend who went back to live and teach in Cambridge, the system here is much more humane and child centered, smaller class sizes and less expensive. Good luck with the big move and bring only your most personal (can't leave behind) things. You will meet lots of supportive young mothers who will help you get settled in. This is a great place to bring up children but I would suggest that you avoid the Whalley or North Surrey area and look for a place in the areas mentioned above. All the best, Sonia


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

As the spouse of your husband you and your family will be entitled to health care if he has a bona fide job. I would go to the provincial website and look into the details, but essentially it should be free. You have to pay a monthly contribution to the healthcare system as in the UK. But the hospitals etc are much much better. Just my honest opinion and subject to the usual disclaimers about inaccuracy.




wannamove said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry to butt in on your tread ladies, but Deena (seems like you know a hell of a lot!!) do you happen to know what would happen if we went to Canada on my husbands work permit and I was pregnant? Would I have to pay to have our baby in a Canadian hospital? There's a chance I would have to have an emergency c-section too.. If we had insurance I presume pregnancy would be a pre-exisiting condition?? If you could even point me in the direction to reserch I would really appreciate it. I have looked online but not had any luck getting info.
> 
> ...


----------



## toboldlygo (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi There,
I'm also moving to Vancouver, and we found Kitsilano, and West Vancouver, also up around the University is beautiful BUT all very nice but massivly expensive areas to settle, depends on the house budget.
good luck finding

The problem i have is finding a school place for my son, as the catholic schools take the places fro the local people first priority, then they offer the spare places (limited no's) to the 'out of town' folks.
I just can't figure how to get him in other than to physically be there and hope for the best..which is a desperate thing to do.
can anyone help.......sorry i'm newbie don't even know how to open a new post/thread
Tom.x


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Sonia,

You might be just the person to ask as you have experienced life in Canada and Ireland.

We are currently in Dublin applying for a visa for Canada, we have two kids, my husband is in recruitment and I am a journalist by trade.

We are looking for all the things you have mentioned in your post, a good lifestyle and good schools for the kids,


any ideas on where would be a good starting point.

So far we have put down on our list, Victoria, Vancouver, Halifax and Toronto (for jobs mainly)

any thoughts really welcomed )















soniaoconnor said:


> Hi Carin,
> 
> South Surrey, White Rock. Ocean Park, Crescent Beach are all beautiful places to live and have great schools. I am also very impressed with the recreational activities for children of all ages. We came here 2 years ago after giving the old country (Ireland) a try in 2002. We are from Ireland originally but lived in Vancouver for over 30 years and our children grew up in Vancouver but have now settled in Ireland. Life is much easier here and having taught in primary classrooms for 25 years I have a fairly good knowledge of the differences in school systems and according to my friend who went back to live and teach in Cambridge, the system here is much more humane and child centered, smaller class sizes and less expensive. Good luck with the big move and bring only your most personal (can't leave behind) things. You will meet lots of supportive young mothers who will help you get settled in. This is a great place to bring up children but I would suggest that you avoid the Whalley or North Surrey area and look for a place in the areas mentioned above. All the best, Sonia


----------



## soniaoconnor (May 11, 2008)

Hi Aoife,
You have selected places with very different attributes. I can only speak for Vancouver and Victoria but it has been reported that Halifax is the most liveable city in Canada AND it's closer to home which is also a consideration when leaving Ireland. It has 2 Universities and house prices are much lower than Vancouver which is way overpriced but you know all about that I'm sure living in Dublin. Work wise I think Toronto or Halifax would offer more options for you both but for us when we came here in 1973 Vancouver really felt most like home. Over the years we have had the opportunity to spend time in Victoria and I think if I was heading for the West Coast now, I would choose Victoria. It's less overwhelming than Vancouver which has grown so much but you can still find neighbourhoods in the vincinity which are great places for families. Wherever you decide I'm sure you will enjoy the Canadian lifestyle and if you come this way, feel free to get in touch.


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Sonia,

Thanks a mil for replying! Yeah basically we have just been researching places that are good for kids and families but also where we can get jobs. In essence we want a better quality of life but we need the security (obviously!!) of getting jobs etc. 

We are very wary of just exchanging our high stress lives here for another stressful city life in Canada... we really want to make a change. So we are looking for outdoors life, quality of life, a bigger house, you know how small Dublin houses are!

From the research I have done I favour Halifax, but seems risky in terms of jobs! Everyone says Vancouver is beautiful - but maybe not for kids?
Victoria seems nice but seems to be a spot for retiring people not families? And then Toronto appears to be the economic hub and so the perception would be that it would be easier to secure employment?

We are currently using an immigration lawyer, and he tells us it will be next summer ( until we are out your way Sonia!




soniaoconnor said:


> Hi Aoife,
> You have selected places with very different attributes. I can only speak for Vancouver and Victoria but it has been reported that Halifax is the most liveable city in Canada AND it's closer to home which is also a consideration when leaving Ireland. It has 2 Universities and house prices are much lower than Vancouver which is way overpriced but you know all about that I'm sure living in Dublin. Work wise I think Toronto or Halifax would offer more options for you both but for us when we came here in 1973 Vancouver really felt most like home. Over the years we have had the opportunity to spend time in Victoria and I think if I was heading for the West Coast now, I would choose Victoria. It's less overwhelming than Vancouver which has grown so much but you can still find neighbourhoods in the vincinity which are great places for families. Wherever you decide I'm sure you will enjoy the Canadian lifestyle and if you come this way, feel free to get in touch.


----------



## soniaoconnor (May 11, 2008)

Hi Aoife,

I posted a reply but now can't find out where I put it. Let me know if you were able to retrieve it from wherever it went. Sonia



Aoife24 said:


> Hi Sonia,
> 
> You might be just the person to ask as you have experienced life in Canada and Ireland.
> 
> ...


----------



## poptart (Nov 23, 2009)

Deeana said:


> As the spouse of your husband you and your family will be entitled to health care if he has a bona fide job. I would go to the provincial website and look into the details, but essentially it should be free. You have to pay a monthly contribution to the healthcare system as in the UK. But the hospitals etc are much much better. Just my honest opinion and subject to the usual disclaimers about inaccuracy.


Assuming WANNAMOVE already had her baby, but you don't get to have provincial health insurance until 3 months after you've landed. So for that first 3 months, you have to get travel insurance. If you're lucky, your new employer will cover this for you. I just hope you don't have your baby during that time. Not sure what this actually covers but just to be on the safe side. 

MSP isn't free unless you are under a certain income bracket. If you're employed, generally the employer pays your contribution but generally not for your family (Unless they are employed as well). Any supplemental insurance you get is also partially covered by your employer (depending on your employer of course), and again won't cover your family's contribution but at least you are subsidized by your employer on this regard.


----------



## wannamove (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Aoife,
We have just moved to BC from Ireland and also have 2 small kids so thought you might like to know a little of our experience. We have been here 2 months and some things have been very easy - opening a bank a/c, buying a car, utilities etc. Other stuff has been a bit harder - we've had to do a lot of following up to make sure things were received - mainly with my husbands employer though. Utilities are cheaper than home, rent is expensive enough but you get a bigger/nicer house for your money, fuel is cheap, supermarkets much the same. Weather in BC is the same as home - lots of rain so far - but pretty mild. I think thats the main drawing card for BC as winters in the rest of the country are pretty cold. 
Not sure how easy it will be to get somewhere to rent in Vancouver with the winter olympics coming up.. might be an idea to check that out before you come over. 
Not sure about jobs in your industries but certainly Canada is not suffering like Ireland is. Although there is some talk of recession/hard times here it's nothing compared to home. If you get a job you can apply for a work permit which is quicker than residence. A spouse can then apply for an open work permit along side the application. Permanent residence takes about 2 years I believe but if you have the time then it is worth it for the security. 
Our kids are small and not in school yet but I have to say that the Canadian kids we have met are so polite. And you don't see them hanging around on the streets doing nothing. Apparently the primary system is pretty relaxed - kids are allowed to be kids and not loaded with homework, by secondary school the workload picks up but they have a healthy balance between academic and sport/creativity. There are loads of skate parks/playgrounds/leisure centres etc and plenty of activities - even for our toddler - I can take him to a playgym or activity everyday of the week and it doesn't cost much - $3 or so... and we aren't even in the city. The country is beautiful, people really friendly and helpful and positive about things!! Ski gear/bikes etc are at very reasonable prices. It is a little hard to meet people - we are in a smaller city and I think it is a little clicky but we've only been here 2 months so it will take time I guess. In peak season you can fly with Globespan and they fly Dub to Calgary to Vancouver - it took 12 hours and only cost us e760 for 2 adults, 1 child and 1 infant - oneway including all tax. 
Hope all this info helps. If you need any more just fire ahead. Best of luck with the move - it's tough going - esp with an 11 week old and a 2 yr old but we are hoping it will be worth it - so far so good. Cheers. Jennie




QUOTE=Aoife24;209335]Hi Sonia,

You might be just the person to ask as you have experienced life in Canada and Ireland.

We are currently in Dublin applying for a visa for Canada, we have two kids, my husband is in recruitment and I am a journalist by trade.

We are looking for all the things you have mentioned in your post, a good lifestyle and good schools for the kids,


any ideas on where would be a good starting point.

So far we have put down on our list, Victoria, Vancouver, Halifax and Toronto (for jobs mainly)

any thoughts really welcomed )[/QUOTE]


----------



## wannamove (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh and one more thing - get a letter from your car insurance company stating your time of cover and whether you have had any claims as it will reduce your cost. Car insurance in BC is covered by ICBC - every insurance company has the same prices for basic 3rd party cover. You have 3 months to sit your BC test - mandatory - the whole thing theory and practical! Driving on the otherside is not as difficult as I thought... hoping to pass the test first time! Most cars are automatic which means one less thing to think about when on the roads. Canadian drivers are pretty polite - might just be an out of major city thing though..


----------



## wannamove (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi yes we had our baby girl - before we left as we couldn't get any cover as it was considered a 'pre existing condition'  We are now in BC and our MSP cover will start 3 months after our arrival and is paid through my husbands employer - for the whole family. Travel insurance only covers emergency care but GP costs are only about $40. Hoping nothing will come up between now and our cover kicking in though. 



poptart said:


> Assuming WANNAMOVE already had her baby, but you don't get to have provincial health insurance until 3 months after you've landed. So for that first 3 months, you have to get travel insurance. If you're lucky, your new employer will cover this for you. I just hope you don't have your baby during that time. Not sure what this actually covers but just to be on the safe side.
> 
> MSP isn't free unless you are under a certain income bracket. If you're employed, generally the employer pays your contribution but generally not for your family (Unless they are employed as well). Any supplemental insurance you get is also partially covered by your employer (depending on your employer of course), and again won't cover your family's contribution but at least you are subsidized by your employer on this regard.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

wannamove said:


> Weather in BC is the same as home - lots of rain so far - but pretty mild.


Wonderfully informative post, wannamove! May I humbly add, that all of BC does not get the same weather that might occur on the southern coastline. Some areas of the province see very little rain in comparison.


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Jennie,

That is brilliant information, thank you so much! Fair play to you moving with a small baba, you are really brave, well done.

Where did you settle in BC and would you recommend it?

Thanks particularly for the tip on the flights, that is really good value, we're currently applying for visa through an immigration lawyer so hopefully he will swing it for us, although we are university educated etc and have run businesses here, we are not on the 'list' of required professions.

Did you put your little ones names down for schools or do you even need to do that?

What is the quality of houses like over there, we live in a TINY house near Dublin city centre here and I would hate to swap one city stress life for another you know what I mean?

Sounds like you think quality of life is much better there for you guys now though?

Best of luck and love to hear any more updates you have... particulary around how you found the job hunt etc.

thanks )



Oggy said:


> Wonderfully informative post, wannamove! May I humbly add, that all of BC does not get the same weather that might occur on the southern coastline. Some areas of the province see very little rain in comparison.


----------



## wannamove (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Aoife, 
We are in Abbotsford in the Fraser Valley, BC- 3km to the US border! I guess it depends on what your looking for.. We are from Kilkenny so it is nice to be in a busier place, better shops, more activities etc... but in Canadian terms I think it is considered sort of rural... (correct me if I am wrong anyone). Our house is massive compared to what we had in KK. We have lots of trees on the street, a fenced garden with a mini forrest behind us, 3 bedrooms, big living and kitchen area, a large family room/den, balcony, decking, garage, separate laundry and we are in one of the nicest areas in Abbotsford and we pay the equivalent of e900 a month. I think Abbotsford gets a bad rep as there are some drug and gang issues but to be fair we felt more uneasy being in KK than here..  

Schools are divided into zones and as far as I know once you live in a certain zone the nearest school has to admit your child. If you want your child to attend a school outside of the zone you can apply but zoned kids get first preference - might want to double check this. There isn't the same scramble for places like at home and I think the class sizes are much smaller. Most schools are public and mixed. You can get independent schools like catholic run for example but they still have to follow the state curriculum - and teach evolution! Imagine that happening in Ireland? ..  

Quality of life is definately better for us. With 2 small kids it was important for us to have things to do with them and we love to be outdoors.. We have done a little sightseeing and there are campsites, lakes, skiing, mountain biking, hiking (although not sure about the chance of meeting a bear..) etc all just down the road from us... and the shopping is amazing! You can get anything you need! 

If you are thinking of Vancouver then there are suburbs that are close and within an easy commute - I don't think the traffic can ever be as bad as in Dublin..Burnaby, Richmond, Surrey, and Langley are all within a reasonable commute. Check out the skytrain route as that goes right into the city from Surrey. Whiterock is supposed to be lovely - near the beach. As with everywhere I guess there are better areas to every suburb so might be an idea to rent for awhile on arrival and then think about buying - that's what we will do.. we really like the look of Langley and there's a great shopping mall there too. Obviously the closer to Vancouver the busier and more expensive things are. Vancouver is a lovely city though and you don't get that big city busy vibe from it. We have lived in Dublin before and it's definately nothing like that. 

My husband in on the immigration list so finding work was not hard at all. You might find things have come to a stand still in preparation for the olympics but there are still plenty of jobs so I am sure recruitment is busy. You will need a bit of money to get set up - you will have to buy all new electrics as the voltage is different here. 2nd hand cars are cheap enough though and there is plenty of choice. 

Again - feel free to ask anymore questions - we had someone to ask before we left and it made the transition so much easier. 

Cheers,
Jennie



Aoife24 said:


> Hey Jennie,
> 
> That is brilliant information, thank you so much! Fair play to you moving with a small baba, you are really brave, well done.
> 
> ...


----------



## wannamove (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Aoife, 
We are in Abbotsford in the Fraser Valley, BC- 3km to the US border! I guess it depends on what your looking for.. We are from Kilkenny so it is nice to be in a busier place, better shops, more activities etc... but in Canadian terms I think it is considered sort of rural... (correct me if I am wrong anyone). Our house is massive compared to what we had in KK. We have lots of trees on the street, a fenced garden with a mini forrest behind us, 3 bedrooms, big living and kitchen area, a large family room/den, balcony, decking, garage, separate laundry and we are in one of the nicest areas in Abbotsford and we pay the equivalent of e900 a month. I think Abbotsford gets a bad rep as there are some drug and gang issues but to be fair we felt more uneasy being in KK than here..  

Schools are divided into zones and as far as I know once you live in a certain zone the nearest school has to admit your child. If you want your child to attend a school outside of the zone you can apply but zoned kids get first preference - might want to double check this. There isn't the same scramble for places like at home and I think the class sizes are much smaller. Most schools are public and mixed. You can get independent schools like catholic run for example but they still have to follow the state curriculum..

Quality of life is definately better for us. With 2 small kids it was important for us to have things to do with them and we love to be outdoors.. We have done a little sightseeing and there are campsites, lakes, skiing, mountain biking, hiking (although not sure about the chance of meeting a bear..) etc all just down the road from us... and the shopping is amazing! You can get anything you need! 

If you are thinking of Vancouver then there are suburbs that are close and within an easy commute - I don't think the traffic can ever be as bad as in Dublin..Burnaby, Richmond, Surrey, and Langley are all within a reasonable commute. Check out the skytrain route as that goes right into the city from Surrey. Whiterock is supposed to be lovely - near the beach. As with everywhere I guess there are better areas to every suburb so might be an idea to rent for awhile on arrival and then think about buying - that's what we will do.. we really like the look of Langley and there's a great shopping mall there too. Obviously the closer to Vancouver the busier and more expensive things are. Vancouver is a lovely city though and you don't get that big city busy vibe from it. We have lived in Dublin before and it's definately nothing like that. 

My husband in on the immigration list so finding work was not hard at all. You might find things have come to a stand still in preparation for the olympics but there are still plenty of jobs so I am sure recruitment is busy. You will need a bit of money to get set up - you will have to buy all new electrics as the voltage is different here. 2nd hand cars are cheap enough though and there is plenty of choice. 

Again - feel free to ask anymore questions - we had someone to ask before we left and it made the transition so much easier. 

Cheers,
Jennie



Aoife24 said:


> Hey Jennie,
> 
> That is brilliant information, thank you so much! Fair play to you moving with a small baba, you are really brave, well done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Jennie,

That sounds brilliant to be honest with you! Sounds exactly what we are looking for, my hubbie is sports mad, outdoors sports etc and I'd like a better future for kids so it sounds good.

Did your husband have a job arranged before you left? Have you met any other expats over there? Sure we will have to hook up if we ever get this visa )

Thanks a mil



wannamove said:


> Hi Aoife,
> We are in Abbotsford in the Fraser Valley, BC- 3km to the US border! I guess it depends on what your looking for.. We are from Kilkenny so it is nice to be in a busier place, better shops, more activities etc... but in Canadian terms I think it is considered sort of rural... (correct me if I am wrong anyone). Our house is massive compared to what we had in KK. We have lots of trees on the street, a fenced garden with a mini forrest behind us, 3 bedrooms, big living and kitchen area, a large family room/den, balcony, decking, garage, separate laundry and we are in one of the nicest areas in Abbotsford and we pay the equivalent of e900 a month. I think Abbotsford gets a bad rep as there are some drug and gang issues but to be fair we felt more uneasy being in KK than here..
> 
> Schools are divided into zones and as far as I know once you live in a certain zone the nearest school has to admit your child. If you want your child to attend a school outside of the zone you can apply but zoned kids get first preference - might want to double check this. There isn't the same scramble for places like at home and I think the class sizes are much smaller. Most schools are public and mixed. You can get independent schools like catholic run for example but they still have to follow the state curriculum - and teach evolution! Imagine that happening in Ireland? ..
> ...


----------



## wannamove (Oct 9, 2008)

Very true... I think the Fraser Valley gets all the rain for the rest of the province  



Oggy said:


> Wonderfully informative post, wannamove! May I humbly add, that all of BC does not get the same weather that might occur on the southern coastline. Some areas of the province see very little rain in comparison.


----------



## soniaoconnor (May 11, 2008)

Hi Aoife,

Jennie is right about the schools..I would add that there is still a big demand for French Immersion Schools in some areas and we also have a couple of Fine Arts Schools which are very hard to get into.Langley and White Rock are 2 I know of. In White Rock where we live there is a brand new Fine Arts School and the fine arts programme runs concurrently with the regular program but that tends to set up divisions within the school population and a sense of elitism in some cases for the parents and children who managed to get into the fine arts stream. It's done on a first come first serve basis which also happens in some French Immersion schools..parents camping out all night to get their children in at the beginning!! Anyway, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the more open and relaxed atmosphere in the schools and you wont have to fork out tons of money for books at the beginning of each year and for sure the cost of living is much lower and the standard of housing much higher than in Ireland when you make a direct comparison with how much houses cost ( or should I say used to cost). Now if only you could convince my daughter to return to B. C, with our grandchildren that would be wonderful!!!! All the best and feel free to give me a call if you need anything when you get around to coming...Sonia


----------



## wannamove (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi, yes he had the job before we left - he had a phone interview and started as soon as we got settled here. I am sure there are plenty of recruitment sites online that you could start to apply once you are closer to your departure. 
We have found it a little hard to meet people.. there isn't alot of expats around here- although our neighbours are Irish!! There is a large South African community here and they have been really kind to us. One couple even let us borrow a car for a few weeks! The Canadians are really nice and I am sure it won't be long before we get to know a few of them  Definately let us know if you make it out here. Best of luck and pop me a line if you need anymore info.. Jennie


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Jennie and Sonia,

Thanks so much for all the information, it really is GOLD. First hand experience is what you want at the end of the day. Well so far I can tell you Canada is sounding a hell of lot better than here, we just have to try and decide where to go in Canada. Thank you both for all your help and hopefully I'll catch up with you when I'm officially in Canada!
School system sounds great Sonia, you never know those grandkids might end up there yet!

Cheers ladies )


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Sonia,

Looked up White Rock online there, it looks beautiful, had a look at the school curriculum also and I must say I am impressed. I can see why people are trying to get their children on the fine arts programme, it is an excellent idea.

Beach looks beautiful too!







soniaoconnor said:


> Hi Aoife,
> 
> Jennie is right about the schools..I would add that there is still a big demand for French Immersion Schools in some areas and we also have a couple of Fine Arts Schools which are very hard to get into.Langley and White Rock are 2 I know of. In White Rock where we live there is a brand new Fine Arts School and the fine arts programme runs concurrently with the regular program but that tends to set up divisions within the school population and a sense of elitism in some cases for the parents and children who managed to get into the fine arts stream. It's done on a first come first serve basis which also happens in some French Immersion schools..parents camping out all night to get their children in at the beginning!! Anyway, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the more open and relaxed atmosphere in the schools and you wont have to fork out tons of money for books at the beginning of each year and for sure the cost of living is much lower and the standard of housing much higher than in Ireland when you make a direct comparison with how much houses cost ( or should I say used to cost). Now if only you could convince my daughter to return to B. C, with our grandchildren that would be wonderful!!!! All the best and feel free to give me a call if you need anything when you get around to coming...Sonia


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

We are very fortunate to have an unrivalled quality of life in Port Moody that is affordable, modern family-oriented, promotes sustainable and green practices, and caters to a vibrant and active outdoor lifestyle.

We are uniquely situated on the Pacific North-West as Canada’s gateway to emerging markets and with a reputation as one of the most liveable regions in the world. This helps to explain the continued net gains from in-migration and why the global spotlight of the 2010 Olympic torch is unlikely to stop the desirability or demand of West Coast living, and with Port Moody being high on the list of the younger crowd.


----------



## Jewels82 (Nov 12, 2009)

*This is all true!*



soniaoconnor said:


> Hi Carin,
> 
> South Surrey, White Rock. Ocean Park, Crescent Beach are all beautiful places to live and have great schools. I am also very impressed with the recreational activities for children of all ages. We came here 2 years ago after giving the old country (Ireland) a try in 2002. We are from Ireland originally but lived in Vancouver for over 30 years and our children grew up in Vancouver but have now settled in Ireland. Life is much easier here and having taught in primary classrooms for 25 years I have a fairly good knowledge of the differences in school systems and according to my friend who went back to live and teach in Cambridge, the system here is much more humane and child centered, smaller class sizes and less expensive. Good luck with the big move and bring only your most personal (can't leave behind) things. You will meet lots of supportive young mothers who will help you get settled in. This is a great place to bring up children but I would suggest that you avoid the Whalley or North Surrey area and look for a place in the areas mentioned above. All the best, Sonia



Being from British Columbia, I know the area. I lived in (north) Surrey for about 3 years and White Rock for a year. While I lived in an okay area in north Surrey ie Fleetwood, I would definitely avoid Newton, Whalley, Surrey Central, King George, Delta, etc etc etc. To be completely honest those areas are full of drug addicts and gangs. Hope that doesn't scare you or put you off. South Surrey/White Rock is the same district and is separated from the north by a huge area of farming. So you feel like you're in a different city all together. White Rock is home to many retired people (my grandparents!) and many young families. If I was to move back to Canada to raise my family that would be the first place I'd go. There is a lot of new shopping development so you would hardly ever have to go to north Surrey. And the beach is right there!! The border crossing into the US is also a short hop skip and jump. Hope this gives you some insight from someone who has actually LIVED there.
Check out the Okanagan if you need a short holiday... I'm from Penticton and its gorgeous!


Cheers, Julie


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

The question, "Where to live in Vancouver...", can be interpreted in many ways. Jennie pointed this out in an earlier post, and from a real estate perspective Surrey and White Rock, as nice as they might be, are a part of the Fraser Valley Real Estate Board; outside of the Real Estate Board of Greater Vancouver.


----------



## lsac (Jul 27, 2010)

carin said:


> Please can somebody help me. My partner has been offered a job in surrey, vancouver, and at the moment is in the process of applying for a work visa. I have been looking at places to rent for us and our 2 children. It just seems so expensive in comparison to the rest of canada, Can any one recommend certain areas? There are so many places to look at, we have no idea about the area and was wondering if any one had any tips or pointers for us, ie places to avoid. We are looking for some where that is reasonably cheap to begin with, but dont want to end up in some bronx type place. We both drive, so outskirts arent a problem. We are so looking forward to moving to canada and have read many posts on this sight, and they have all encouraged us to believe that canada is where we need to be to bring our kids up in a reasonable way. Thank you for as much info on as many subjects as you can think of that would help us, we welcome all input on all levels.


Hi Carin. When I read your post, I thought it was me  ! My husband had interviews with a Canadian company based in Surrey. He hasn't finished the interview process yet. But I'm trying to get as much information as possible on Surrey. We have 2 kids as well: 18 months and 3 years old. Have you moved to Surrey? Our main concern is our kids of course! How is Surrey for kids? The other thing is the cost of living. How much do you think we need for the 4 of us? We have a decent normal living: no clubbing, not much alcohol, movies and restaurants from time to time, mainly outdoor activities with the kids and one travel to France once a year. We would like to visit other part of Canada of course during our holidays. Hope you can share your experience in Surrey! Liz


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Surrey is amongst the more affordable areas in Metro Vancouver. The best source for rental information is likely to be Craigslist, Kijiji, or one of the local newspapers, the Surrey Leader and Surrey Now. The newspapers would also be a good source for what's going on. Here is a helpful link for the performance of schools: British Columbia | School performance | Fraser Institute Best wishes Liz and Carin

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/13805-introduction-forum-tell-us-about-yourselves-22.html#post317474


----------

